# Console Issues.



## Sam (Jul 26, 2009)

Alrighty. I've had an xbox 360 console for about 3 years now, my first one bricked, and I recieved a brand new one. Two years since then, I've had no issues with it until now.


I can't sync my controllers to this console. I've tried several times, trust me. I press the two sync buttons, one on the controller, and the other on the face of the xbox. The only thing that happens when I do this is the quadrants light up an spin, but the controller doesn't get assigned to any specific quadrant. ( Quandrant = 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th spots for players. )


Now I tried using my plug and play rechargable battery kit, but the results are the same.

Now I tried experimenting using two controllers, and got the controls to work for a moment or two, but then the signal cuts out and the controller is no longer responsive. When I unplug them, the console still says that there is a controller connected as well. I did find however, that my xbox will respond to the controller if I remotely turn it on, but once it fully boots up, it immediately stops responding.


I've disabled all the wireless devices in my house, took off the faceplate, and I still don't have a working console. I did run by a friends to see if it was both my controllers, and it wasn't.

I talked to xbox, and they told me I need to send my console in, but my warranty is no longer in place, and I really don't want to spend the 100$ on it if I don't have to. Oh yeah, I also unplugged everything from it and let the damned thing sit for a while too, no results though. I can still turn on my system and connect to live, games still start up, I just can't play them.

I guess what I'm asking is, have any of you experiance similar problems? And if so, how did you fix the problem?


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 26, 2009)

This is honestly the first time I've ever heard of this happening. I would try a wired controller and see if it reads that and will let you play.

If you got it to work with a play and charge kit for a minute, but then it went out again, it might just be a bad battery... but I guess it shouldn't have worked at your friends house then.. hrrrmp..

I have some experience fixing consoles, so I'll google around a bit for ya tomorrow (Its past 5am o.o) and try to figure out the issue.


----------



## Sam (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks, I feel taunted by my xbox. I can turn it on, go to dashboard..... But I can't do anything. : /


Chalk board, but no chalk.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 26, 2009)

Could be an issue with the Xbox's radio.  I'd try to see how it responds to a standard wired only controller.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 26, 2009)

the play and charge kit doesnt really help here, the USB cord is only for recharging the batteries. it doesnt turn the pad into a wired controller^^
as ashley said you should try the wired controller. if this works it still sucks but at least you can play again =/ and ~30 bucks for a wired controller is better than 100 bucks for repairing the console^^


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 26, 2009)

Well surely he has a friend with a wired controller to borrow.


----------



## Sam (Jul 26, 2009)

I sure do. :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 26, 2009)

Sam said:


> I sure do. :3



nice, try that one.
if you buy a wired pad the good thing about it is that you can use it on your PC as well^^ thats why i love the wired 360 pad so much, its my favorite controller and i can use it with every game on both platforms :3


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 26, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> nice, try that one.
> if you buy a wired pad the good thing about it is that you can use it on your PC as well^^ thats why i love the wired 360 pad so much, its my favorite controller and i can use it with every game on both platforms :3



Yeah, the xbox 360 controller on PC is cool, but I usually prefer the mouse and keyboard controls.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 26, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> nice, try that one.
> if you buy a wired pad the good thing about it is that you can use it on your PC as well^^ thats why i love the wired 360 pad so much, its my favorite controller and i can use it with every game on both platforms :3



*looks at his XBox 360 Wireless Receiver* Mmm... Wireless 360 controllers on my PC...

Anyway, yeah, definitely sounds like the wireless radio might be malfunctioning. If you're lucky, it could just be a loose wire going to the antenna or something and it might be easily fixable, but otherwise...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 26, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, the xbox 360 controller on PC is cool, but I usually prefer the mouse and keyboard controls.



for lots of games mouse and keyboard is more than enough. but if you are using an emulator or playing a platformer a pad is always a good thing^^



Runefox said:


> *looks at his XBox 360 Wireless Receiver* Mmm... Wireless 360 controllers on my PC...



i prefer wired controllers for some reason. i dont like changing the batteries >.>
but thats actually no problem with the 360 controller, it seems to be pretty energy efficient! :O with my crappy rechargeables my wiimotes die after about a week, even if i dont use them that often (probably because of the internal memory for the miis and such, imo the worst idea ever but anyways...).
but the 360 controller lasts for at least 3 weeks with those batteries^^ the ones that came with the console actually lasted for 1 1/2 months and i played a LOT!


----------



## Runefox (Jul 26, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i prefer wired controllers for some reason. i dont like changing the batteries >.>



Mm, nor do I, which is why I bought this neat Niko charging station that came with two battery packs. The packs have contacts on the exterior so that when you lay the controller into the cradle, it automatically charges while it holds the controller neatly (and rather firmly) in place. I haven't tested them, so they probably have less capacity than the official battery packs / the AA pack with Energizer Lithiums, so, I just put the controller there when I'm done with it. Best buy I've ever made regarding controllers.


----------



## Sam (Jul 26, 2009)

Dude, alright, I figured I'd let you guys know, the wired controller works. This will have to be my temporary solution for right now, but I'm happy.



And it goes....


"Baby I'm back! You can blame it all on me.....I was wrong, and I just can't live without you."


----------



## Shino (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmm... glad to see it's working again, but I'm still curious as to the cause.

Since both controllers had the same problem, it seems like there's two possiblities:
1) The radio on the motherboard (the chip in the XBox itsself) is failing, or
2) There's something that's causing interference. Did you recently get a new cordless phone or a new microwave? Do you live in an apartment building? It's possible there's some sort of electronic device nearby that's causing interference on the frequency the controllers use. This kind of thing was a regular issue back in college when the electronics engineers started playing with their function generators in their dorm rooms. Everything wireless nearby would start going haywire.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 27, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Mm, nor do I, which is why I bought this neat Niko charging station that came with two battery packs. The packs have contacts on the exterior so that when you lay the controller into the cradle, it automatically charges while it holds the controller neatly (and rather firmly) in place. I haven't tested them, so they probably have less capacity than the official battery packs / the AA pack with Energizer Lithiums, so, I just put the controller there when I'm done with it. Best buy I've ever made regarding controllers.



oh yeah i know that one^^ seems to be a good kit but i dont want to buy another charging station if i have one for my AA and AAA batteries already =/
as long as the controller doesnt eat batteries like the wiimotes do im fine with it (or regular TV remotes, the batteries in there usually last for years XD).
and i dont sit that far away from the screen, too. im using one my PC displays for my xbox and a standard resolution TV for my wii, its not like i have an HD beamer and have to sit like 10 meters away from it^^ wireless controllers are awesome for that! but for me a regular wired one was better. AND it was 5 bucks cheaper XP AND i didnt have to buy the dongle to connect it to my PC.


----------

